# port usb mort



## attentio (20 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
voila mon vieux mac (os9) a des ptis soucis. l'un des port USB m'a laché (le petit capuchon en plastique blanc a l'interieur de la prise a disparu).
du coup des que je branche une souris ou un clavier sur l'un ou l'autre port, la mac doit se met en mode securité(et si le port est deja branché je ne peux pas allumer mon mac) et s'eteint.
je cherche desesperemment un solution pour pouvoir recupérer mes derniers boulots en urgence.

que dois-je faire?
mettre mon mac en reseau ?
trouver une bidouille pour brancher ma souris sur le port firewire?
installer une nouvelle carte USB?
etc etc ..
Ou tout abandonner .. et courir dans un apple center  

merci de votre aide


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2007)

Tu peux le mettre en r&#233;seau &#224; condition qu'il soit d&#233;j&#224; configur&#233;. Sinon tu peux y mettre une carte (ou mettre son disque dur dans un autre mac), mais c'est quel mod&#232;le de mac ?


----------



## attentio (20 Février 2007)

non, il n'est pas configur&#233; pour etre en reseau.

Si j'installe une carte USB, je vais avoir besoin d'un CD pour installer le pilote donc de ma souris  

mon mac est un PowerPC G4 &#224; 733 Mhz

merci de votre aide


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Installer un pilote ? Non. Tu ach&#232;tes une carte PCI USB (y'a des 4 ports &#224; 10&#8364, tu la plugges, tu red&#233;marres la machine, et c'est tout. Pas besoin de pilote pour &#231;a, t'es pas sous windows.


----------



## attentio (20 Février 2007)

est ce que par exemple ca C compatible pour mac ?
http://www.amazon.fr/Carte-réseau-Externes-Interne-921970/dp/B000FO6JT2


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Certainement.
Sur ce genre de composants simples, aucun probl&#232;me. Le syst&#232;me reconnait la fonction de la carte, et point barre. De l'USB, c'est de l'USB, quel que soit le syst&#232;me. Et dans l'OSX, l'USB est reconnu comme de l'USB, sans autre forme de proc&#232;s.


----------



## attentio (20 Février 2007)

je suis sous OS9 ... ca ira ?


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Argh, j'avais oubli&#233; ce d&#233;tail !
Il est fort possible qu'il te faille un driver. Il est fort possible aussi que ton OS9 ne g&#232;re pas l'USB 2, et que la carte se comporte comme de l'USB 1.

C'est ta seule machine ? Si tu en as une deuxi&#232;me, tu pourras installer le driver, en mettant ton G4 733 en mode target, reli&#233; par firewire &#224; la premi&#232;re machine.


----------



## guytantakul (20 Février 2007)

Il faut que la carte PCI usb soit compatible "OHCI" et à partir du 9.1 je crois, elle ne nécessitera pas de driver. Tu n'aura accès qu'à l'usb 1.1, mais bon...

Il y en a une chez macway à 12 roros je crois


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2007)

Pis bien regarder le port qui est cass&#233;, avec une petite pince retirer un faux contact &#233;ventuel, car &#231;a m'&#233;pate que le port encore en vie te nique le syst&#232;me quand tu y branche une chose. Peut-&#234;tre une petite patte en m&#233;tal qui en touche une autre ?


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Il faut que la carte PCI usb soit compatible "OHCI" et à partir du 9.1 je crois, elle ne nécessitera pas de driver. Tu n'aura accès qu'à l'usb 1.1, mais bon...
> 
> Il y en a une chez macway à 12 roros je crois




Exact, celle-là. Pas besoin de driver à partir de la 9.1.


----------



## attentio (20 Février 2007)

arrff !!! je viens d'acheter une carte USB compatible mac et ca ne marche po ...

rien ne se passe ...
si je branche ma souris infrarouge(non mac) directement sur la carte elle s'allume mais ne fonctionne pas et si je la branche sur le clavier (lui branch&#233; sur la carte) elle ne s'allume meme plus.
j'ai essay&#233; de le rallumer avec ou sans rien connect&#233; ... &#231;a ne marche pas  



***********************************************






*USB PCI CARD*
*VIA 6212 USB 2.0V PCI Host Card; 4-External, 1-Internal ports*

Compatible with Microsoft USB drivers(windows 98SE/ME/2000/XP) and *Mac O/S*
Compliant with USB1.1V&2.0V, PCI2.1&2.2 and *OHCI*
Per-port Output Current 500mA with over-current detection and protection 32- bit 33 MHz PCI Interface
Supports up to 127 devices over an industry standard USB- Compatible 4- wire cable
Each USB port dedicated to providing full USB bandwidth
USB1.1 Manages data transmission: LOW Speed (1.5Mbit/sec), Full (12Mbit/sec), control, interrupt, bulk, and isochroous transfers.
USB2.0 Manages data transmission: LOW Speed (1.5Mbit/sec), Full Speed (12Mbit/sec) High Speed (480Mbit/sec), control, interrupt, bulk, and isochroous transfers
Includes complete reliable drivers that interface with all major USB devices
Supports all USB- compliant keyboard, mouse, monitor, scanner, printer,
Telephone, CD- ROM drive, joystick, virtual reality helmet, modem, PBX, game devices, etc.
Compatibility with virtually all Pentium class PCI- based motherboards
Complete *100&#37; plug-and- play* ready today PCI 2.1 compliant and PC97 compliant
***********************************************

Merci infiniment de votre aide


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Et le clavier, il marche ?
Sinon, cette carte l&#224;, elle n'annonce pas de compatibilit&#233; avec OS9. Elle a des drivers pour, sur le CD ?


----------



## attentio (20 Février 2007)

beh non, le clavier ne marche pas nom plus !
en effet a l'interieur, ya 50000 drivers :
bluetooth, home gate, io card sata raid, sound card, usb 2.0 hdd box, usb2.0 pci card, usb cable,...etc etc 
mais C en general des drivers PC


   \---+-->\README.TXT
       |
       |
       +-->\USB CABLE\
       |                +-->\USB2RS232\
       |                |                +-->\PL2303\                     ---> PL2303 Driver V2.0.0.26
       |                |
       |                +-->\PL2305\                                      ---> PL2305 Driver V2.0.0.26
       |  
       +-->\HomeGate\  
       |
       +-->\IO CARD\ 
       |                +-->\NM9820\                                      ---> NM9820 Driver V5.00.2183.1
       |         |
       |         +-->\NM9835\                                      ---> NM9835 Driver V5.00.2183.1
       |         |
       |         +-->\NW9805\                                      ---> NM9805 Driver V5.00.2183.1
       |      
       +-->\IP Router\ 
       |        +-->\Xtramus\                                     ---> Router setting tool
       +-->\LAN Card\
       |                +-->\RTL8139D-RTL8100C\                           ---> RTL8139D-RTL8100C Driver V5.504.613.2002
       |                |
       |                +-->\RTL8169-RTL8110S\                    ---> RTL8169-RTL8110S Driver V5.621.0304.2005
       |           |     
       |                +-->\VT6122\                                      ---> VT6122 Driver V1.29.0.0087
       |      
       +-->\PATA RAID\
       |                +-->\Sil680\                                      ---> Sil680 Driver V1.0.0.12
       |
       +-->\SATA RAID\
       |                +-->\Silicon Image\                              
       |                |                     +-->\SiI3112\               ---> Sil3112 Driver V1.2.0.57
       |                |                     |
       |                |                     +-->\SiI3114\               ---> Sil3114 Driver V1.2.0.5
       |                |                     |
       |                |                     +-->\SiI3512\               ---> Sil3512 Driver V1.0.0.47
       |                +-->\VIA\
                                  +-->\VT6421\                            ---> VT6421 Driver V5.1.2600.104
       |
       +-->\Sound Card\
       |                +-->\ALS4000\                                     ---> ALS4000 Driver V5.10.4000
       |                |
       |                +-->\C-Media\
       |                |               +-->\CM108 USB 2CH\               ---> CM108 USB 2CH Driver V5.12.01.0040
       |                |               |
       |                |               +-->\CMI8738-4CH-6CH\             ---> CMI8738-4CH-6CH Driver V1.0.0.26
       |                +-->\CRYSTAL\
       |                |               +-->\Cs4280&CS46XX\    ---> Cs4280&CS46XX Driver V5.12.01.3041
       |                |               |
       |                |               +-->\CS4281\                      ---> CS4281 Driver V5.0.0.5015
       |                +-->\ESS\       
       |                |               +-->\Ess1938&1946\                ---> Ess1938&1946 Driver V6.12.10.3055
       |                |               |
       |                                +-->\Ess1989&1930\                ---> Ess1989&1930 Driver V6.2.100.1247
       |
       +-->\Bluetooth\
       |
       +-->\USB Camera\
       |                +-->\PixArt\
       |                |               +-->\PAC207 100K\                 ---> PAC207 100K Driver V0.1.3.73 beta
       |                |
       |                |               +-->\PAC7311 300K\                ---> PAC7311 300K Driver V1.0.1.0
       |                +-->\SONIX\
       |                |               +-->\SONIX-9C101-USB1.1\   ---> SONIX-9C101-USB1.1 Driver V2.2.0.0 
       |                |
       |                |               +-->\SONIX-9C120-USB1.1\          ---> SONIX-9C120-USB1.1 Driver V5.0
       |                +-->\VIMICRO\
       |                                +-->\ZC0301-300K-60Hz-USB1.1\     ---> ZC0301-300K-60Hz-USB1.1 Driver V4.2.0806.68 
       | 
       +-->\USB Card Reader\
       |                     +-->\Alcor Micro\
       |                     |                  +-->\AU 6368\             ---> AU 6368 Driver V8.1.0.0
       |                     |
       |                     |                  +-->\AU 9331\           ---> AU 9331 Driver 
       |                     +-->\C-Media\
       |                     |                  +-->\CM220\               ---> CM220 Driver V5.12.20.0115
       |                     |
       |                     +-->\Genesys Logic\
       |                     |                    +-->\GL816E\            ---> GL816E Driver V5.00.2042.1
       |                     +-->\ICSI\
       |                     |                  +-->\IC1110-USB1.1\       ---> IC1110-USB1.1 Driver V1.12.1209
       |                     |
       |                     |                  +-->\IC1210-USB2.0\       ---> IC1210-USB2.0 Driver V2.00.1215
       |                     +-->\Myson\
       |                     |                  +-->\CS8819\              ---> CS8819 Driver V10.1.0.238
       |                     +-->\NEODIO\
       |                                        +-->\ND3260\              ---> ND3260 Driver V2.2.213.1
       +-->\USB HostLink\
       |                     +-->\Ali M5632\                              ---> Ali M5632 Driver V0.0.99.2
       +-->\USB VoIP Gateway\    
       |                     +-->\SmartLink\                              ---> SmartLink Driver V1.12.06
       +-->\USB2.0 HDD BOX\
       |                     +-->\CS8813\                                 ---> CS8813 Driver 
       |                     |
       |                     +-->\CS8818\                                 ---> CS8818 Driver 
       |                     |
       |                     +-->\GL811\                                  ---> GL811 Driver V5.00.2183.1
       |                     |
       |                     +-->\GL811E\                                 ---> GL811E Driver
       |                     |
       |                     +-->\M5621\                                  ---> M5621 Driver V1.28
       |                     |
       |                     +-->\NEC UDP720133\                          ---> NEC UDP720133 Driver Ver 3.0.3.0
       +-->\USB2.0 PCI Card\
       |                     +-->\NEC\
       |                     |         +-->\UPD720101\                    ---> UPD720101 Driver Ver 03.03
       |                     +-->\VIA\
       +-->\USB Cable\                               
                         +-->\PL2305\                                     ---> PL2305 Driver 
                         |
                         +-->\USB2RS232\                                  ---> USB2RS232 Driver V2.0.0.26



a l'aide  

merci encore​


----------



## attentio (20 Février 2007)

je pense que je vais me rabattre sur la carte sur MAC WAY !!!
si ou moins je suis sure  que ca marche


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Oui, tu peux le faire sans crainte, je pense. Et rend celle-l&#224;.


----------



## attentio (20 Février 2007)

trop tard, le boitier est deja dans la poubelle .. 
mais C pas grave ca servira toujours pour mon PC (et oui !)

en tout ca merci  ...
Je vous tiens au courant, je le recois dans deux jours


----------

